# Just a quickie!



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

Sometimes, all I want is a quickie. These will do!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice selection!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Quickies are GOOD


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Yessir, very nice indeed.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Smokin Joe


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice im starting to like quickies


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang... everyone seems to be scoring nice Cohibas lately.. I am not everyone apparently lol.

Nice haul


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*I love those quickies!!:dribble:*


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Glad to see you are not too hard to please. If they are too quick for you, my mail box door is oiled and ready.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!!!


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

I love quickies!!! Those look tasty.....:dribble: I haven't had a Cohiba before but I hear they are great. Enjoy!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Oh yes the good ole quickie--by the way "I love Her Name!"


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nuttin wrong with a quicky...NICE!!!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Skyrockets in flight...afternoon delight!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

The Partagas Short is a great cigar. I have yet to smoke one of the Cohiba Maduro.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

silentjon said:


> The Partagas Short is a great cigar. I have yet to smoke one of the Cohiba Maduro.


Great? How about in-f*%$ing-credible!

:dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a quickie. Like I tell my wife when she asks,"Do you want quality or quantity?"

With quantity, you're bound to get a little quality in there once in awhile.




:biggrin:


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

I've heard great things about those Shorts. :dribble:


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

The Maduro5 is one of my all-time favorite cigars.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice. I cannot wait to try the Cohiba Maduro.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Those will do just fine...

Very nice.


----------



## Cohibacigars (Jun 11, 2008)

pv1191 said:


> Quickies are GOOD


:dribble:


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice haul!!!


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice sticks....*****Drools*****


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I firmly believe that every cigar smoker should keep a cab of Party Shorts on hand at all times.  I've still yet to have a Cohiba maduro.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice quickies.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I love those partagas for my comute to work they are perfect for that and taste amazing


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thats some haul


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pick up!!


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

delicious. plus you got a bonus Warning sticker i see. nice score!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Gotta love a quickie ,nice line up Joe..


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Those Cohiba maduros look fan-freakin-tastic!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

"Round here they could be viewed as a 'Nooner'. Nice to have options to eliminate the same ol'...same ol' problem!!


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

Let those Cohibas rest for a while...even with 5 years of age on the leaf, the one I smoked the other day definitely told me it needed some time.

As for the Partagas shorts, those are a little firecracker of a cigar. I love them.

Nice pickup.

Jason


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

Those cigars are awesome...but what is with that government warning showing a hurled out foot??:imconfused:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

I have to agree, quickies are good!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice work Joe!! I hear good things about the Part. Shorts. Enjoy!!


----------



## corbu12 (Apr 3, 2007)

wow...nice!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice sticks


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

That's a pretty gross government warning on the front of the Partagas box.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great haul


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice smokes dude


----------

